# 21 year old requesting quotes.



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey guys, come september i'll be picking up my a250 engineered by AMG, I've ran various quotes threw comparison sites which aren't to bad to be honest, considering its such a wait i'm trying to get it as cheap as possible. 
If any insurers are able to provide me with cover please contact me and ill provide more details.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Most quotes will only be valid for a 3 months.. some sites state 30 days validity.

You might benefit from checking out the A-class owners club to see if they have an insurance Sponsor who can offer a discount to members.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Argh, cheers bud


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My insurance is cheap however im on admiral multicar but its pretty much same price on my own any way. I was asking why my insurance is so cheap compared to mates and youll be in the same boat, new model cars are seen to be low risk as there are no claims made against them hence cheap insurance on new cars, i also live on a fairly new estate which is the same case low risk and not many claims made as yet.

Rob


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

First of all, well done on the car, you have made a good choice there! you should be proud of having such a nice car at 21!

Good luck with the insurance though... 

When i first got my original c class, i took me ages to find a decent price for the cover i wanted. No insurance company would take me seriously, 19yr old with a C Class. i ended up with Aviva and to be fair, i haven't had any problems, i have just renewed as they ended up being the cheapest in the end. i have been with them three years, now. 

Another one to try is Mercedes insurance themselves. They have given me decent prices in the past, not way off the Aviva quotes.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's a long wait for delivery. 

Insurance is such a difficult thing to gauge. 

Like said above you won't be able to get genuine quotes until 30 days before you take the policy out. 

Quotes seem to vary hugely year or year for me and there is absolutely no consistency. 

It will simply be a case of shopping around and finding the best company to suit you. 

I hope you've got a couple of years NCB and got some rough quotes before the order was placed? 

Hopefully you won't get too big a shock.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 23, 2013)

My m135i is £1500 at 21. It's cheaper than my brera s 2.2 I had the year before and cheaper than my 1.2 corsa before that! I have 1 year NCB. 3 points (sp 30) and 1 write off :/ can't believe how cheap it is for a 300+ BHP car with my record!

Must be true what you say rob vrs


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just renewed my car insurance on my Fiesta ST and i'm 20. The original renewal price they gave me was £1800 and I managed to get it for £850 with admiral. Not quite sure how they manage to knock off nearly £1000 in one hit! Insurance is a weird game!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

To me if you can afford the car you can afford the insurance


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Be sensible. There is plenty of time in life to go for fast and expensive cars etc. I'm 23 and have driven a 1.2 Fiesta for the past 5 and a bit years. It's only the last two renewals that my quotes have became reasonable, around £300 with protected no claims. Perhaps next year I'll look into something more appealing :driver:

Just work on getting a car in which you can afford and build up your no claims on, it's surprising the difference these make to the price.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Oliver said:


> My m135i is £1500 at 21. It's cheaper than my brera s 2.2 I had the year before and cheaper than my 1.2 corsa before that! I have 1 year NCB. 3 points (sp 30) and 1 write off :/ can't believe how cheap it is for a 300+ BHP car with my record!
> 
> Must be true what you say rob vrs


Cheap ain't the word! With your age and record, lol how did you manage that ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

As mentioned Admiral are usually quite good. 

I insured my E46 with them at 19 for £1500 (with 3 points) and my 335 at 21 for £1050 (again with 3 points).


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

^That's pretty good that.


----------

